
Show HN: Extensible framework to manage Microservices/Multirepos in pure shell - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/SeedJobs/micromanage
======
jph
Great work!

I would like to invite you to add your concepts to GitAlias. I'm the
maintainer and I see much value in microservices.

See [https://github.com/gitalias](https://github.com/gitalias)

~~~
ahmadassaf
Thanks a lot for your feedback and its great that you see value in this
contribution. I will definitely be adding those to GitAlias in the near future

------
im_down_w_otp
Very cool. I really, _really_ wish there was multi-repo PR support in
Bitbucket and/or GitHub.

~~~
kfrzcode
Interestingly enough, here's a discussion from 2012 on GitHub on Gitlab on
this particular topic (as it relates to Gitlab)
[https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/issues/1298](https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/issues/1298)

~~~
ahmadassaf
similar to this have you checked out
[https://www.zenhub.io](https://www.zenhub.io) .. those guys built an agile
board on top of Github where you can have a PR and then link that PR to
various issues.

However, something i see that can be done with the current script is to
automate the process of opening a PR that cross multiple repos. A command that
similar to `git flow` will flip various branches in various repos that match
maybe a certain regex .. and then allow user to input the PR details (maybe
based on a PR template as well) and then submit those to Github. On success,
it will again add comment on each PR with a link to the other issues so that
you have the Github issue reference link in there.

I am not yet sure if that is feasible but it seems an interesting thing to do
and worth looking at

------
suvelx

        > We currently have a good 50+ git repository. Developing features affect very often more than one of these repos. 
    

Isn't this just a monolith by another name?

~~~
ahmadassaf
not really .. i believe it depends on what you really define as microservice.
If we think at microservices as completely independent services that a change
in them should not affect the system as a whole then i agree with you.
However, very often, a microservice is independent but still tightly coupled
in terms of logic with the rest of the ecosystem, so a change in that
microservice out format for example will require other services that
communicate with it to adapt to this change.

